# Frosty



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I have mentioned Frosty's name from time to time but I don't believe I have ever posted her picture. This is our #1 bird. We bring her in the house frequently for loving and socializing and cheating the other birds by giving her a special treat of her favorite seed. This was taken this afternoon. She weighs 536 grams.

Her story: We were taking care of our rehabber friend's birds for a few days. Lewis went over early the morning of 3/7/1999 and saw that a baby had just hatched and was nestled under her mother. We both went back about 11:00 to do the main cleaning, feeding etc. - Lewis doing the 5 or 6 aviaries and I did the inside birds.

He came in with a little body in his hands, her little head flopping over the side and so cold and lifeless that I went straight to the closet to get a bag to put her in. The parents had totally abandoned her. Bless him, he told me to put her on the kitchen table in the sun. I went upstairs to "do" the birds there and about 20 minutes later went back downstairs and there she was, gasping for every breath, but very alive. We took her home and raised her. She is very, very sweet and gentle and we love her a lot. We also have her daughter, ******, who is big and gentle like her mother. ****** has been very sick since Thanksgiving and I will do a thread on her soon. ****** is shown in my avatar.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Frosty is quite a big girl!! And so pretty. I just love the white birds. I've only got one white one and she's not tame by any means..........I'll get me some white ones some day.............


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh Maggie...Frosty is something else! What a lovely bird!! What an unusual story. VERY rarely does one read about "returning from the dead..." AND, what made Lewis NOT have you put her in the bag right away? Some things cannot always be explained by logic! Did he ever say _why_ he suggested what he did??

****** has been sick since THANKSGIVING????  WHAT IS WRONG?? YIKES!!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Frosty is one gorgeous pigeon Maggie! No wonder she is so special to you! 

Sorry to hear that ****** is so ill. 

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Oh Maggie...Frosty is something else! What a lovely bird!! What an unusual story. VERY rarely does one read about "returning from the dead..." AND, what made Lewis NOT have you put her in the bag right away? Some things cannot always be explained by logic! Did he ever say _why_ he suggested what he did??
> 
> ****** has been sick since THANKSGIVING????  WHAT IS WRONG?? YIKES!!



I was told by a fancier once to never assume that a baby bird is dead. They can be very cold and look very dead but with some warmth, they can be brought back. I've done it once also with two little ones.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, I too have learned this is not that unusual. Terry has mentioned it before and Bigbird has a story about one of his that appeared dead. (It is linked somewhere from the main page.) As to why Lewis did what he did, I don't know except he said he thought he felt a very tiny heartbeat when he picked her up. We didn't know at the time that they could go into this coma-like condition and not be dead. 

****** has had a chronic case of worms that are being very persistent or, at least, that is all the vet has been able to find wrong but she has been really sick, losing from about 515 grams to 314 grams in a matter of weeks. Keeping fingers crossed, she seems to be on the mend.

P.S. Bigbird's story about "Lucky" can be found from the main page - click on "Pigeon Lovers Tell All" in the lower left corner. It is a beautiful story. (For newer members, Bigbird is Carl, the site owner.)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm glad to hear ****** is doing better!!

What KIND of worms?? 

When Squeaks passed a WHOLE ROUND worm, after having negative stool checks, I was really surprised! That's when Dr. Burke put him on the "controversial" Panacur. It worked but he ended up passing SIX more FULL GROWN ONES! Talk about being shocked! Of course, that was nothing to what poor Squeaks was probably feeling!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, she had both roundworms and "encapsulated" worms (don't ask because I still don't know what she was talking about!). The encapsulated ones are apparently the ones causing most of the problems but are fairly common in pigeons, according to the vet.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Shi, she had both roundworms and "encapsulated" worms (don't ask because I still don't know what she was talking about!). The encapsulated ones are apparently the ones causing most of the problems but are fairly common in pigeons, according to the vet.



mmm, almost sounds like "eggs" as worms go through various stages...once the cycle is broken, no more worms UNLESS they re-infect themselves! Squeaks has had no more problems - been more than a year - and I've been WATCHING!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Frosty is gorgeous. Thanks for sharing her story.
Hope ****** recovers soon and feels better.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Cricket's Hey,Zeus! had a persistent case of worms. I sent her some Levamisol for that and it got them (something did, anyhow) because she took Hey,Zeus! to the vet after that, he did a float and it was finally clear. Maybe that would work for you, Maggers.

Pidgey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Maggie, what a_ beauty _you have there. Frosty's angelic face looks much like my Indian fantail, Uchie, who is mainly white. I am sorry about ******. I know he is in good hands with you and Lewis.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Both of them are just gorgeous, Maggie! Frosty is a good sized bird for sure. I hope ****** will be completely well soon.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Maggie, Frosty is just a beautiful big girl and quite the sweet look on her face.
Hope that things resolve well for ******.

fp


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Maggie, thanks for sharing your story and picture of your number one gal, Frosty.

She certainly is a quite a beauty!

And best wishes for ******'s complete recovery pronto.

Linda


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Maggie, 

Somehow I knew that was ****** in your avatar. Frosty is just beautiful, and so is her daughter. I can see why they are so special to you and Lewis.

I hope ****** recovers, so Mommy won't worry so much.

Thank you for sharing their pictures.

Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maggie, 

What an amazing story about your sweet Frosty girl Isn't that something that she was brought back from the "dead" like that, it is no wonder this bird is so special to you & Lewis She's beat the odds stacked up against her and turned into a lovely "swan" of a pigeon.

She is quite a chunky monkey too p), over 500 grams is quite big for any pigeon. In this picture, it almost looks like she's got the pigeon equivalent of a pot belly, lol. 

I hope you can get ******'s problem with the worms sorted out soon. Worms are such nasty things and they do more harm than most people think.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

Frosty and ****** are both BIG and beautiful. Are they White Kings?

I hope ****** finally gets rid of the encapsulated worm problem, have you tried garlic caps?

Thanks for sharing their stories.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Frosty is beautiful!
She & her daughter remind me a bit of my Munchkin. Thanks for sharing your picture & your story : )
~Karen


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

What a beatiful bird! .............................................. and by the way my nick name is........................................... Frosty ..... LOL! ...Really

PINEY


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Frosty is gorgeous, I've had a few babies found that I thought were dead and made it, too! (Pijies and kittens  ). They always have a special place with us. I hope you are able to find out what is wrong with ****** soon and get her all fixed up and feeling well again.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

White pigeons are so cool looking. I hope your other pigeon will be getting better real soon miss Tarheel.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you all for your comments about our wonderful girl Frosty. She is a treasure, very gentle and sweet.

Treesa, I'm not sure what she is. Her mother and father were part of a large group of pigeons released at a wedding that my rehabber friend rescued. Many had already been killed by cats and the others (I think about 15) were wandering around the grounds of the place where they were released. She may be a king.


----------

